# Craft Shows - Under $10 items?



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

Doing my first craft shows this year and am trying to cover all the price points. Any good recommendations for items that are easy enough to make that I can charge $10 or less? I have $25 items, $50 items, even $100 items, but I think it would be good to have something $10 or less as around my parts people don't think twice about spending $10.

Thanks.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

I make cut out Christmas ornaments out of plywood and paint them under 10.00 for a set of 3


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have made toys and sold them for $5 each. I still make rubber band shooters that I sell for $5 each. (That is my most lucrative to make item) I also make lettered sports team names that I stack cut and sell for $5- $10 each. I cut all these on my scroll saw.


----------

